# Καναρίνια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Πουλιά σε εκθεσιακά κλουβιά - εκπαίδευση

## xXx

Θα ήθελα να μοιραστώ μαζί σας κάποιες φωτογραφίες που τράβηξα σήμερα σε μερικά πουλάκια μου στα εκθεσιακά κλουβάκια τους. Η συμμετοχή σου σε έναν διαγωνισμό σου δίνει πάντα χαρά και είτε κερδίσεις μία θέση στο βάθρο είτε όχι, σε γεμίζει ηθική ικανοποίηση για την αναπαραγωγική περίοδο που τελειώνει, σηματοδοτώντας παράλληλα το ξεκίνημα της επόμενης.

Η τοποθέτηση των νεαρών πουλιών, για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα πριν το διαγωνισμό, μέσα στα κλουβιά επίδειξης, είναι απαραίτητη ώστε να τα συνηθίσουν και να αποδώσουν το μέγιστο των δυνατοτήτων τους μπροστά στον κριτή.

----------


## andreascrete

Τι όμορφα λιποχρωμικά κανάρια, Mωσαϊκ Αχάτες ε? είχα και εγώ παλιά.
Είναι τόσο όμορφα που ζηλεύω!!!!! μακάρι να είχα το χώρο στο σπίτι και να αγόραζα κανα δύο ζευγαράκια ξανά.
Να σου ζήσουν και καλά αποτελέσματα στην έκθεση!

----------


## doubler

πανεμορφα τα καναρινακια σου Βασιλη καλη επιτυχια στο διαγωνισμο σου ευχομαι [στη Λαρισα φανταζομαι??]

----------


## xXx

ναι στον 2ο τοπικό του ΛΑ.ΣΥ.Κ θα κατεβάσω τα πουλιά...και πολύ είναι με το τρέξιμο που έχω με τις δουλειές...για τη χαρά της συμμετοχής   ::

----------


## Antigoni87

Είναι ο μπαμπάς της Χιονάτης μου ο μωσαϊκός Βασίλη;  ::  
Καλή επιτυχία και σαρωτική νίκη εύχομαι! Πρέπει να είναι πράγματι όμορφο το συναίσθημα!
Να τα χαίρεσαι Βασίλη, έχεις πολύ όμορφα πουλιά και περιποιημένα  ::

----------


## xXx

Όχι Αντιγόνη ο μπαμπάς της Χιονάτης έχει μπλε δαχτυλίδι είναι γεννημένος 2008...μόνο τα πουλιά τα γεννημένα 2010 (πορτοκαλί δαχτυλίδι) μπορούνε να κατέβουν στους φετινούς διαγωνισμούς.
Το ανοιχτόχρωμο (σατινέ κόκκινο μωσαικού) είναι παιδί του μπαμπά της Χιονάτης με αντίστοιχη θηλυκιά (σατινέ κόκκινο μωσαικού). Η χιονάτη είχε μπαμπά αυτόν που λες αλλά μάνα είχε ένα λαδοπράσινο θηλυκό με σκούφο που μου ψόφησε αν θυμάσαι αρχές καλοκαιριού

----------


## xXx

> Τι όμορφα λιποχρωμικά κανάρια, Mωσαϊκ Αχάτες ε? είχα και εγώ παλιά.
> Είναι τόσο όμορφα που ζηλεύω!!!!! μακάρι να είχα το χώρο στο σπίτι και να αγόραζα κανα δύο ζευγαράκια ξανά.
> Να σου ζήσουν και καλά αποτελέσματα στην έκθεση!


αχάτες κόκκινο μωσαικού και σατινέ κόκκινο μωσαικού

----------


## panos70

Βασιλη πολυ ομορφα μωσαικα εχεις συχαρητηρια καλά αποτελέσματα στην έκθεση, σου ευχομαι να σαρωσεις στο διαγωνισμο.Τα ειδια κλουβια εχω δει στο ************** (θεσσαλονικη) που πουλανε τα καναρινια.Μετα το διαγωνισμο περειμενουμε να μας διξεις τα βραβεια που θα κερδισεις  καθος και φωτο     ::   ::

----------


## xXx



----------


## panos70

Κατι τετοια μας διχνεις και μας εχεις κ.....η

----------


## andreascrete

Παλιόπαιδα! ναι σε σας το λέω!!!!!!  ::  
όλη την βδομάδα δεν σταματήσατε να μας κατεβάζετε photo με καναρίνια Μωσαϊκ χρώματος και πόσο να αντέξω ο άνθρωπος!!!!!!!
Μου ξανακολλήσατε το μικρόβιο για καναρίνια Μωσαϊκ οπότε επικοινώνησα με ένα παιδί που εκτρέφει λευκά λιποχρωμικά red factor και απο βδομάδα θα πάω να δω τι διαθέσιμα ζευγάρια έχει για πώληση με σκοπό να πάρω ένα ζευγαράκι απο αυτά.
Το κρίμα στο λαιμό σας με τέτοια κρίση που υπάρχει γενικότερα!  :winky:   ::   ::

----------


## nicktzad

Βασιλη σε παρακαλω σταματα να ανεβαζεις φωτο με τα καναρινια σου...εχω σαλταρει!!!!!
τα θελω ολα    ::   ! ! ! ! ! ! ! αυτοι αχατες σου ειναι απιστευτοι!!!να σου ζησουν!!!

----------

